# I want to join the military but i have cancer.



## Constantine (9 Sep 2008)

I have CML Chronic Leukemia.  My disease only requires me to  take pills that regulate my blood it should not effect my duty in the military.  Does anyone know if I will be denied entry into the military with CML?  What if i never told them, they would never see my disease on a physical only through my medical documents.

I am serious about the military and am willing to be full time in the military.  I want to get combat ready asap.  I am very good with school I am in college but the courses I have taken are not for me.  I want to major in something to do with my profession in the military. I really want to join the air force I know I can handle the work to learn the stuff and physical should be ok.  I know you have to be really good to fly but thats my goal.  I want to transfer to the royal military college to do the rest of my college education.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2008)

Based this 


> Possible Complications
> 
> Blast crisis can lead to complications of CML, including infection, bleeding, fatigue, unexplained fever, and kidney problems. Chemotherapy can have serious side effects, depending on the drugs used.
> 
> ...



_I_ don't think you would be able to join but you can always try but make sure you indicate that you have this.


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Sep 2008)

There are some parallels to this thread: http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/79494.0.html.  You may find it worth a look.

The only definitive answer will be the one you get from the recruiting centre, so by all means stop in and talk to someone there.


----------



## Constantine (9 Sep 2008)

will the military have access to my medical records?  what if i never told them because you cannot see that i have cancer with a test my blood is normal it looks like im in remission in reality pills are regulating my blood that have no side effects for me.  I have been on the drugs since 17 years old.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2008)

Constantine said:
			
		

> it should not effect my duty in the military.



Have you served in the military before ?

If "no" is your answer, how would you know if it will effect your duty or not ?



> I know you have to be really good to fly but thats my goal.



I highly doubt that you would pass the aircrew medical in your condition.


			
				Constantine said:
			
		

> what if i never told them



And with that i question your ethics........


----------



## dapaterson (9 Sep 2008)

"Not telling" would be grounds for you to be dismissed if it was discovered.

No one here has access to your medical data, so we can't state definitively whether or not you could be enrolled.  However, a chronic condition requiring ongoing treatment generally precludes enrolment.


----------



## Constantine (9 Sep 2008)

i would not endanger anyone by not telling them about my ilness I know that it wont effect my duty.  I cannot die from my cancer there are many drugs on the market that help this cancer and if my body rejected one there is tons more.  I haven't been on the drugs for close to a year im in the process of switching drugs and my blood counts are normal, iv gone to the hospital for other problems and they thought I was in remission.  This is a really rare cancer and for me to be young and got the cancer is even more rare.  I have the same cancer as jason blake on the leafs I dont know if hes on the team anymore.


----------



## Zoomie (9 Sep 2008)

You will not pass the aircrew medical <period>


----------



## Constantine (9 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Have you served in the military before ?
> 
> If "no" is your answer, how would you know if it will effect your duty or not ?
> 
> ...



because im normal i have no side effects to having cancer. I will live a long normal life with no side effects just have to take pills.


----------



## Constantine (9 Sep 2008)

If I were to be discharged for not disclosing a medical condition that would not effect my duties then so be it.  I want to know if the Canadian military has the right to look through my medical history?

there is no way during the medical party of the physical would I fail due to my cancer because you cannot detect it without a bone marrow biopsy and no way the military is doing that.


This is literally one of the best cancers to get if not the best. I take a pill once a day and even if I didn't take my medication it would take up to a year without taking my medication for my blood to show abnormalities and even then I might be in remission.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2008)

See attached PDF for Universality of Service. Particularly note the medical section.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2008)

Constantine said:
			
		

> because im normal i have no side effects to having cancer. I will live a long normal life with no side effects just have to take pills.



You have no idea if it will affect your performance of military duty or not. You have no clue because you dont even know what those duties are. PERIOD.


----------



## muffin (9 Sep 2008)

Constantine said:
			
		

> because im normal i have no side effects to having cancer. I will live a long normal life with no side effects just have to take pills.



Pills that you will have to get from the MO because as a military member you do not have access to private health care. Therefore - they will have to know.


----------



## Constantine (9 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Based this
> _I_ don't think you would be able to join but you can always try but make sure you indicate that you have this.



The treatment for cml is new only been here for 5-10 years.  If not treated you will die within 2 years without a bone marrow transplant.  Those side effects you quoted were from people ether just diagnosed or not treated for the cml.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2008)

Constantine said:
			
		

> If I were to be discharged for not disclosing a medical condition that would not effect my duties then so be it.  I want to know if the Canadian military has the right to look through my medical history?
> 
> there is no way during the medical party of the physical would I fail due to my cancer because you cannot detect it without a bone marrow biopsy and no way the military is doing that.



Unfortunately, the CF will be making regular checks on your Medical condition.  If by chance your condition dictates, they may have to do something like a bone marrow biopsy and when they research further and find you have a preexisting condition and well documented, it is you who now face not only a medical predicament, but a legal one.  The CF Medical System is not in the Dark Ages, and it is a very competent system capable of all the things any other medical system can provide.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2008)

You requirement for medication is a dead giveaway.

Hope you find another calling in life


----------



## Constantine (9 Sep 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> Pills that you will have to get from the MO because as a military member you do not have access to private health care. Therefore - they will have to know.



As I said I could go years without treatment and the cancer wouldn't even effect me in the slightest... It would take over a year of not taking pills before  my blood shows symptoms it could take me 2 years before I show anything from the cancer. 

So if I needed to I wouldnt even need to take pills when im on duty....


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2008)

Constantine said:
			
		

> As I said I could go years without treatment and the cancer wouldn't even effect me in the slightest... It would take over a year of not taking pills before  my blood shows symptoms it could take me 2 years before I show anything from the cancer.
> 
> So if I needed to I wouldnt even need to take pills when im on duty....



I'm starting to think the cancer is affecting your brain too..........


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Sep 2008)

Dude

I hate to say it but you are sick..wether you are currently showing symptoms or not you have a serious medical condition. The CF does not an will not recruit and train someone that will only burden their system.  Regardless of wether or not you think 2 yrs blah blah they don't care you are sick and that is the one fact they will not overlook.

I am sorry son but you will have to find some other way to serve your country.


----------



## medaid (9 Sep 2008)

Yes, the CF will look at your med records. You will fill in who your regular family physician is, why do you think that is?

You will not make it I'm sorry to say. If you lie and get it, you will be found. Once found you will be discharged under the not to nice categories. Kiss your chance at government employment good bye.


----------



## Constantine (9 Sep 2008)

why should i be a burden if I take meds that essentially make me normal. No different then lets say add and medication to help with that.  

There are many different kinds of cancers is there no list of illnesses that are listed somewhere that you wont get into the military?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2008)

Constantine said:
			
		

> why should i be a burden if I take meds that essentially make me normal. No different then lets say add and medication to help with that.
> 
> There are many different kinds of cancers is there no list of illnesses that are listed somewhere that you wont get into the military?



I see you have not been paying attention to what you have been told.  I guess, telling you that you will be prescribed all you medication by a CF Doctor went right over your head.  If it didn't, then how stupid do you think the CF Doctors are?

You can argue all you want here, to no avail.  You have to go to the CFRC and do the Medical Testing.  The trained Doctors there will tell you the answer, not a bunch of guys on the internet.


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Sep 2008)

Constantine said:
			
		

> why should i be a burden *if I take meds* that essentially make me normal. No different then lets say add and medication to help with that.
> 
> There are many different kinds of cancers is there no list of illnesses that are listed somewhere that you wont get into the military?




I don't know how many times people here can tell you this...You are sick you wont get in...You would be a burden in that WE (the CF Medical system) Has to supply you these meds..and what if we can't, what if your illness progresses and it's not 1 yr without symptoms it's not a month or a week or a day. We can't take you. Get over it!

Now if you really want to push the issue contact CFRC and tell them or speak to their medical staff and they will tell you. "Sorry but we cannot recruit you thank you for your intrest"


----------



## dr.davies (9 Sep 2008)

To want to be in the CF I personally think the first step to respect the CF, that includes the good with the bad.  In your situation, you have to respect that there is a minimum medical enrollment standard, plain and simple.  And as has been beaten to death on these boards, the only person who can tell you that is the medical staff themselves.  Statements such as "do they have a right to check my medical history" and "what if I never told them" are proof enough to me that you don't fully respect what you want to be involved in.  

The answer is simple, yes they do.  Not because the CF are special and need access to your information because they're out to get you, imagine it like switching GPs.  Your new GP will want the files from your old GP so he knows how to treat you.  Only difference here is before you switch GPs (accepted into the CF), the medical staff wants to review it.  Hold it back, and you'll get caught, plain and simple, then the dream will be dead for the rest of your life.  

It is not like you have a cold or the measles.  Get healthy, look after yourself and work through it, that should be priority #1.  Then, possibly you will be cleared down the road.  I'd suggest starting the process so as to set a benchmark for how much you've improved in say 3 years time.


----------



## ArmyRick (9 Sep 2008)

Constantine, 

Dude face reality. YOU will not be able to serve and as other people have mentioned, if you do get in the front door by lying you will get found out. 

I find your tone annoying, i am watching good soldiers already in and serving, getting medically discharged for stuff that seems pretty minor but is enough that they do not meet the universality of service. No these soldiers did not lie, they either did not get diagnosed or developed there conditions after enrolment. 

So if serving soldiers are removed medically but we make an exception for you, how do you think that makes them feel?

BTW, do some more research on your disease, your immune system is not operating at 100%, drugs or not. To start a career in a physically demanding military, you need to be medically fit. End story.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Sep 2008)

Enough.

Thanks to the responders for their patience.

Locked. 

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

